# 303 As fly line dressing?



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone use or know about the use of 303 Aerospace Protectant as a fly line dressing?


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Fly line dressing to me in general is a gimmick. I used to use it a bunch but honestly never saw any advantage. Just wipe your lines down if dirty, or soak in warm water with a mild soap, and dry with a clean rag.
I guess it can't hurt, but to me it is an un necessary step.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

IMHO, I do like to apply a line dressing after a good cleaning. The line is slick afterwards just like when it's new. I haven't used 303 but I'll bet it's the same as some dressings. Just let it dry before spooling the line. I've had dressings pull the color from backing onto the line. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

While I agree that soap and water does the trick, I think all lines naturally lose their "slickness" over time due to a number of factors. The best dressing I've found is Zip Cast (http://www.zipcast.net/). It has teflon and does not attract dirt or grime. It is also great in a pinch where you are on the water and realize your line isn't casting good. Just wipe it down and you're good.

303 is good stuff and I've never tried it on fly lines. If it isn't grimy, it would also add UV protection to your line, which would help extend its life.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I've tried it. Pretty much I just rinse my lines good. Fly lines have come a long way.


----------

